# USN vs sci-mx



## Nish12 (Mar 14, 2009)

Sorry if this has been talked about before....

but whats the deal with sci-mx and usn?? are they the sme company? is USN out of business now and replaced? the products look so similar but ive used USN pure protein for like 6months nw and had good results...but is sci-mx better?


----------



## Jayy (Jan 5, 2008)

I heard that some people used to work at USN, broke away and started there own company...sci-mx hence the similarity. ( I think aways)


----------



## mellow2207 (Jun 10, 2007)

sci-ma is usn yes how it come about I dont know but usn is still being sold as it is old stock this is why it has become even cheaper


----------



## Gumball (May 9, 2006)

Well I was told sci-mx bodybuilders had moved to USN so I'm a bit confused now.

Lukas Gabris and Dave Titterton are both with USN now.


----------



## Karl(Reflex) (Jun 12, 2006)

Two seperate companies with different products (although some similar).

USN UK is now branded as Sci-Mx and USN are doing now there own sales.

Its a bit complicated.


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

to different companys mate, i prefer usn anyday


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

Sci-mx has extemely hi quality protein, it's just a shame they over prices there stuff.


----------

